# Chum Recipe



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

We had an interesting discussion this morning at work over coffee, about home made chum, not the kind you buy at a bait store, or just cutting up fish and throwing them overboard.. 
Some interesting ideas from dog food to cat food mixed with corn . 

What works and what does not work any good idea's ???

:beer:


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

The problem with corn is it isn't easily digestible. Fish process corn about as easy as us. The big difference is we can pass the undigested kernels easier.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Ground Menhaden & Shrimp heads.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

any available baitfish + catfood + oatmeal... if you want to make balls, add sand. I've also heard that glitter is killer in chum mix, but never tried it personally. I imagine it looks like tons of scales from fish getting shredded by toothy predators.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

used to do menhaden oil (not milk) in plastic sandwhich bags with one large can of tuna fish from dollar store, one cup of cheap cat food (from dollar store) and 1/4 cup of silver glitter from craft store. freeze all the bags. when ready to use, cut the corner off a bag approx one inch and drop each one into a fish bucket over the side, as it warms and disolved it left a great slick. when out i would pull up the fish bucket, toss in another bag and drop back down.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw an article about using a paint-paddle attached to a drill in a 5 gal bucket to make chum from left-over bait or netted menhaden. I'm thinking about getting one.

Of course you have to put a lid on it and poke the paddle shaft through it or you will become chum.


----------



## T2F (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/all-purpose-mixer-41015.html

Harbor freight has mixers for 3.99


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Saw an article about using a paint-paddle attached to a drill in a 5 gal bucket to make chum from left-over bait or netted menhaden. I'm thinking about getting one.
> 
> Of course you have to put a lid on it and poke the paddle shaft through it or you will become chum.


 Also you can just use pcv pipe going into bucket, rub the pvc on some concrete to put an edge on it. just like churnin butter. good job for the kids. I always just used straight menhadden and put them in chum bags and freeze.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

We use kings as chum filet it and take a fork and rake very fast over filets makes one hell of a chum slick


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I use a meat grinder with a bucket under it into a 1 gallon ice cream tub. Menheaden, bonita, and whatever else I have. Everytime it gets 1/4 full I cover it with a layer of glitter then chum and so on until it's about an inch from the top. Then take a stick and run it through side to side once and it mixes the glitter throughout. Freeze and when I get ready to use it I dump it out of the container into a mesh bag tied to a stringer with a float and float it behind/beside the boat so it's not hitting the boat and making a mess. The block will last a good hour. Or if I have it available at the time I use a milk jug and fill it almost to the top with the same recipe and tie it to the stringer, poke holes a few good holes in it and drop it over. Lasts just as long and you don't have to worry about a bag, but it is harder to fill since it has a tiny opening.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: some great ideas, like the glitter and milk jug with holes on it..
I plan on experimenting with home made chum.
thanks for your help


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Mix menhaden appro 10 to 15 large, loaf of bread, one large can of oatmeal, 1/2 quart of menhaden oil, and saltwater slush. Mix to the point you want to punk. Must be pastey. 

Mold into chum balls and drop. The chums slowly falls apart. Some sink some float. The oatmeal flakes and the bread holds the oil. It is a chose, but it works good.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Menhaden oil, cat food, day old bread, oatmeal, canned corn. Go to a garage sale and buy an old food processor. blend all together. Freeze in disposable Tupperware. When ready, take lid off place upside down in the plastic netting that onions come in and hang over the side of the boat. Works great.


----------



## fredaalfie (Jul 7, 2012)

Shrimp head, I guess is good for bait. Shrimp is a primary food source for many saltwater fish.


----------

